# That's me! (1 Viewer)



## dejudicibus (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, since I am a newbie, let me introduce myself.

I am a writer. Well, mostly of you are, I suppose, so that's nothing new. Anyway, you probably noticed myEnglish is not so good as you may expect from an English-native writer. In fact I am not. I am an Italian writer, a published one. I wrote several hundreds article on Italian magazines for many years, than I wrote a couple of IT books, two lifestyle essays, and then I published my first novel. No self-publishing. Now I am writing another novel for a big publisher in Italy. I have also already finished other two works, an IT book and another novel, waiting for news from a couple of publishers in my country.

So, that's all. I do not write in English, of course. I am not so confident and fluent in this language as I am in my own one. I am also looking for English publishers interested to translate to English my published works, but it is quite hard. The US & UK market is challenging that no publishers are interested to sell foreign books, unless they are masterpieces ;-)


----------



## Industrial (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello...Welcome to the forum!

It is nice to meet you!


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Sam.


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmmm... if you could make me as good with Italian as you are with English, I'd be happy to attempt to read your works (I don't think I'll ever have the skill to translate anything that isn't French or German.).  Welcome to the forum.  I promise not to molest you too much for help with my Italian lessons in fall.  

:cheers:


----------



## Nickie (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## flashgordon (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dario, glad to have you with us.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.  Congratulations on your success as a writer and good luck finding a translator.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there Darlo and welcome


----------



## dejudicibus (Apr 18, 2008)

Noirllyn said:


> Hmmmm... if you could make me as good with Italian as you are with English, I'd be happy to attempt to read your works ...



Well, by writing on a forum you have not to take care of style and term selection as you MUST do in any valuable work. Writing a novel requires, in my humble opinion, a perfect knowledge and confidence of the language you use. I am really far from that as far as English is concerned. On the other hand, I have a quite good control of my own language, but few people in world read Italian...


----------



## dejudicibus (Apr 18, 2008)

> Welcome to the forum!



Thank you everybody! :sunny:


----------

